# KISSING



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, I just want to know if I have a couple of weird Havs or not. Izzy and Doc spend some of their time "kissing". They are mouth to mouth like a couple of love struck teenagers! Of course, with those long tongues, it's deep throated french kissing that's going on! Is this normal behavior?? I'm glad they "love" each other, but geez....this is over the top!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know if it's normal, but it's funny...:biggrin1: I'd love to see a video of that!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora does kiss Belle. But it isn't usually mouth to mouth cause Belle is laying down. Dora will come inside from being after there awhile, and she will kiss us and kiss Belle. It is really endearing and makes me realize how much she loves Belle.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh how precious! PLEASE get this on video! LOL

Kara


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

That is so sweet.....
No kissing going on between my two.
They constantly bite and fight over toys.
They havent found the Love!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Mine only do this if they have had a really unusual treat and want more, especially if it is something wet or gooey. It looks like a major makeout session, but I think they are trying to glean any tidbits they can from the other. I haven't witnessed this in a long time though.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is hysterical and I'd love to see it too. Milo doesn't kiss the girls like that, only me and he often has me gasping for air because he doesn't stop shoving his tongue in my mouth. Maybe it is less that he loves me so much and more (as Kimberly suggests) that he's trying to get the remnants of my last treat, whatever that might have been. ound:

He is guilty, however, of kissing Cagney in her ear -- a lot. She's very tolerant of him but after awhile she'll utter a low growl and he stops, for awhile.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ewwwww, Geri! I've always tried to avoid their kisses on my face, but I've recently graduated to allowing a lick on my cheek, but no tongue on my mouth. Blech! I know each of my dogs has their own occasional quirk between cleaning themselves, chomping an occasional snail, digging up a feral cat poop in the yard or whatever. Okay, I'll stop now. I'm sure Milo is much more dignified than my crew!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Judy----
We need video! Or pictures please! It sounds really cute!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji and Lizzie kiss each other too. Lizzie started it once they got to know each other better and even now, she is the one to initiates the kiss and then he responds. It is very sweet.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

My two do it too. It's pretty funny. 

They have another weird behavior. McKenna licks around Sedona's eyes. I thought, at first, it was because of the tear staining and perhaps there was some eye goop she was after but no, she does it when Sedona's eyes are clean as a whistle. The really odd thing is, at times Sedona will go over and put her face right in front of McKenna like she's asking her to do it. McKenna always obliges. Sedona never does it to McKenna nor would McKenna permit it I don't think.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick likes to kiss other dogs on the nose/mouth at the dog park. Everyone there thinks it's endearing, I just think he's strange. :suspicious:

He is NOT allowed to kiss me on the mouth, but I do allow the nose and cheek. He loves giving kisses!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Ewwwww, Geri! I've always tried to avoid their kisses on my face, but I've recently graduated to allowing a lick on my cheek, but no tongue on my mouth. Blech! I know each of my dogs has their own occasional quirk between cleaning themselves, chomping an occasional snail, digging up a feral cat poop in the yard or whatever. Okay, I'll stop now. I'm sure Milo is much more dignified than my crew!


Ugh! Now I'll have to stop him when he starts. I must admit though that he has sweet puppy breath, even now. I think I'll go vomit now. ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

A few kisses might be endearing, but the all out slobber fest that my two do gets a bit annoying!! LOL! It doesn't happen all the time, so I'll have to try and get it on video the next time I see it. It sounds like others have the same issues, so maybe it's some kind of weird "trait"! Doc and Izzy both give licks to the face, but they don't do it to me too often....mostly after I've been gone and they can't contain their excitement for my return....ahh, to be loved!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

pjewel said:


> Ugh! Now I'll have to stop him when he starts. I must admit though that he has sweet puppy breath, even now. I think I'll go vomit now. ound:


LOL!! I'm sorry Geri. I was actually just coming back to re-read what I wrote, thinking of deleting it completely. :brushteeth:


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Mirabel is a kissy girl. Her favorite is the ear though. She is persistent trying to get to my ear but I don't allow it cause it tickles me to no end. She does it to my son though cause it doesn't bother him. Her other kissy time is when she is tired. For some reason she likes to give kissies before bed and naps. She's been my first dog I don't mind a lot of kisses from since she doesn't give big sloppy wet kisses.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Anne, that is SO true! Everyone who comes to my house has said that they tolerate kisses from Kubrick that they would never tolerate from another dog because they're not slobber filled. I think that makes a huge difference.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

You're right....the ones they give us aren't slobber filled, so that is nice! I try not to think about where their tongues have been!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

MeMe loves giving kisses to my old Pomeranian but no french kisses! I think she's just licking up his breakfast or dinner most of the time. And no kissing the Maltese - he's her personal boy toy. LOL


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Nick and Norah do what looks like kissing all the time. I was actually wondering about it yesterday..
I JUST LOOKED OVER MY SHOULDER AND THERE THEY ARE KISSING!
I'll try to get a picture later for you guys!


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

OH how cute..are everyone's hav's kissy for their owners as well..Molly is a non stop kisser.We were going to train her not to do it to others but in the end love her loving personality and didn't want to crush that so decided to just tell people if u don't want to be kissed don't pick her up.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I would love to see pictures of Doc and Izzy making out. How funny. My boys don't kiss each other, But Jasper cleans Cash's eyes too. 

Jasper is my kisser, Cash my cuddler. thanks heavens Cash isn't the kisser since he has that disgusting habit I've talked so much about...But I have to admit I love Jassy's kisses and have been known to let him plant them right on the kisser. 

Does anyone know in dog psychology what a dogs kisses really mean? is it affection? Is it grooming? is it submission? Is it that you had hamburger for dinner?


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Missy said:


> Does anyone know in dog psychology what a dogs kisses really mean? is it affection? Is it grooming? is it submission? Is it that you had hamburger for dinner?


LOL, ok so I grabbed one of my dog books that was close by. This particular book states that, "...is simply a natural evolution of the pup asking it's returning mother for a meal. What your dog truley wants, though it might not even know it, is for you to regurgitate a treat." YUMMMMM! LOL Thay are mainly talking about the kisses you get when you return home.


----------



## classeylassie (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm with you Kimberly don't mind on the cheek but no mouth to mouth lol.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy is a big time kisser, but he primarily kisses my female Brandy. Actually it's not so much kissing a licking her entire face and he can go on and on and on. It's too cute!!! I am not sure if you can see in this picture, but Bugsy is licking Brandy's face.


----------



## PMcCoy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Kissy Face*

Toby and Lily will kiss occasionally but they seem to fight more over toys, beds, etc. Even though each has their own. I think that is too cute. I wish mine would get along that well.

Toby's Mom


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

anneks said:


> LOL, ok so I grabbed one of my dog books that was close by. This particular book states that, "...is simply a natural evolution of the pup asking it's returning mother for a meal. What your dog truley wants, though it might not even know it, is for you to regurgitate a treat." YUMMMMM! LOL Thay are mainly talking about the kisses you get when you return home.


Oh, interesting and funny. Salsa has never been super kissy or affectionate with me. She does love sitting in the laps of visitors, but when her new mom comes to visit, she perks up in such an obvious way that it is really adorable. She kisses her _*a lot*_! She also wags her tail with an amazing amount of enthusiasm when her mom pets her or when she licks her mom. It's really cute. I'll have to let her know that she's expected to provide a treat... but her hand might be a lot easier and nicer way to do that. LOL!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

It is a book on dog speak that I picked up somewhere. It was near by with another but this is the only one that talked about licking. I just thought it was funny if it's true. That's great to hear that Salsa loves her new mom so much! Sounds like you made a great match.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes, my boys are both kissers - they will be in a chair or dog bed in an embrace (paws around the others' neck) and will be "kissing" or playing "bitey-face". It really does look like they are making out. It doesn't help that Scout makes these crazy little whimpering noises too :suspicious:

Scout is also a French kisser because he has an extremely long tongue - like a lizard! Best not to talk at all when he's near your face!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Phew! I'm so glad to hear that Doc and Izzy aren't the only big time kissers with each other! I tried to get a picture of it last night, but I was holding Doc at the time and it didn't work out too well. All you can see is a bunch of out of focus hair! It seems their kissing is more when they are tired and resting because otherwise they are "fighting" and playing.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Julia--what a cute pix of Bugsy giving kisses!

Quincy gives Robbie a "kiss" every night at bed time----it's an ear lickie!:ear:It tickles him silly!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Judy, I just found this video of Lincoln and Scout making out!

So, Doc and Izzy are in good company :biggrin1:


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Jane!!! ound:
Bonnie and Duncan get very rough and "mouthy" when they play! They also are known to give gentle licky kisses on the mouth -- they do this almost every day.
They are also HUGE into kissing their family! I wish I could say that they didn't kiss me on the mouth -- but they are sooo fast and affectionate and I get a tounge stuck in my mouth every so often -- ugh. Bonnie licked my ear like crazy today.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, Lincoln and Scout's kissing looks dangerous, LOL. I have never seen dogs playing like that before. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I can't even get Gryff to kiss me. He's really not a kisser. In the mornings when he wakes up though, he licks a lot...my arm, the blankets, his feet, etc but not in any kind of affectionate way.

Lincoln/Scout - get a room!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA.....Jane, that's what I'm talking about! I tried to get a video, but it's pretty dark....I'll keep trying. Izzy and Doc get so intense sometimes, Izzy has to come up for air! HAHAHAHAHA.......Lincoln and Scout are too cute and it looks like they were trying to "get a room" at the end of the video!!!ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane what a great video, no better way to put a smile on your face than watching two havs love each other. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

The only thing that's missing, is the final scene, where they're under the sheet, lighting up cigarettes...ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Jane, Tess and Cody do exactly the same thing! Thank goodness they're both fixed!!! It's always either on the couch or the bed. They're very traditional - Tess is always on the bottom. Sometimes they get so into it that Cody falls off the couch! The first few times I thought Cody was going to suffocate Tess but soon realized she can more than hold her own.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jane - Lincoln and Scout are a hoot. You are a very progressive Mom - but it does make me wonder what they needed to do in the tent...deep French kisses perhaps? ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jane!!! Lincoln and Scout really are making out!!!! Mine look more like the 2nd half of your video. But the first part is so gentle and caring.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane, what a great video. It was so cute to watch the action move to the tent!! Benji was very fascinated.

Benji and Lizzie do the same. I wish I could get it on a video. They just had the session last night and my camera wasn't handy! Darn!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm glad you are enjoying the video! It was taken last July, when Scout was only 8 mos old!

I'll have to get a video of their "LR chair kissing" sessions.....Lincoln will get Scout in a backwards "dip" over the arm of the chair and they will hold the pose for a couple of seconds like that before resuming. Kinda like "Dancing with the Stars"!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I can't get over how beautiful Lincoln is...of course Scout is darling too, but wow...Lincoln's coat is just gorgeous! I wanna see the "dip"...that sounds hilarious!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

A dip....ah, geez, Jane, now you have me with that one...I'll have to get Doc and Izzy to practice more!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I am loving all of your kissie, kissie pics!! Jane I especially loved your two in kissie action!! Woohoo!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jane- very cute (and i know not PC- but SF is a good city for them!)

Amanda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jane- very cute (and i know not PC- but SF is a good city for them!)
> 
> Amanda


Hee hee....it gets worse than that....they are actually HALF-BROTHERS!! :biggrin1:

Shelly, thanks for the compliments on Lincoln's coat! That was before he lost half his coat after being on Prednisone. But it is coming back in nicely - he's getting his "puff" back now!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, do i get in huge trouble for saying send them to SC with me, I do have to say Deliverance was filmed in the area I am moving to!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Okay, do i get in huge trouble for saying send them to SC with me, I do have to say Deliverance was filmed in the area I am moving to!


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Jane- Scout and Lincoln obviously do love each other.:biggrin1: How on earth do you keep their coats so nice with all the crazy play. I'm so impressed!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Jeanne! Well, it is more a love-fight kind of relationship, actually. :wink:

I guess I really enjoy grooming my boys - it is kind of relaxing. I groom them on the bed at the end of the day, with the tv on.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, no video, but here are Doc and Izzy kissing......



The second shot is Izzy saying, "we weren't doing anything, I promise!"


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Awww I love that second shot!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Me too. Doc and Izzy are just SO adorable together!

The first time I ever saw Havs kissing was with Lincoln and his brother, Cocoa. When they'd get really tired of romping and running, they'd lay down, facing each other, and just KISS...


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Girls what in the world are you doing to encourage your boys to kiss? This is just making me laugh so hard. Any other "boys" kissing would be so taboo. ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

In our case, Izzy is a girl, so we're more traditional.....:biggrin1:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Doc and Izzy are just too stinkin' cute. I love them together!!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

How cute are those two photos!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> Girls what in the world are you doing to encourage your boys to kiss? This is just making me laugh so hard. Any other "boys" kissing would be so taboo. ound:


Don't laugh too hard, Lisa! This seems to run in the Lil Pawz family...watch out, MeMe!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well Jane you may be right since I only have one Havanese. MeMe does adore licking the lips of my poor old Pomeranian. Drives him nuts. She's probably wondering what's wrong with him...why doesn't he know the french-kissing game?







LOL


----------



## SUZIEQ637 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow. Gracie will lick any part of exposed skin almost indefinitely. It is very hard to make her stop. I know she is soooooo affectionate and loving but there must be a way to limit the face washes!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Loved seeing and reading this thread. LOVE is wonderful. I tell everyone that Cicero "can't hold his licker, so don't pick him up if you don't want a bath." He will lick our necks till we're raw if we would let him.

Jane, the movie was wonderful. It brought back mmories of when DH and I first married and couldn't keep our hands off each other. I'm shocked that I remembered something that happen 45 years ago.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Jane, the movie was wonderful. It brought back mmories of when DH and I first married and couldn't keep our hands off each other. I'm shocked that I remembered something that happen 45 years ago.
> View attachment 12319


Dale! ound:

I'm glad you liked the make-out video!


----------

